# Coat Colour



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello All,

I know from reading nearly every post on here that coat colours is a hot topic and thought maybe some of you might be interested to see how Billy's coat has changed over 15 weeks.
Also thought it would be nice for anyone waiting for puppies to see how they grow so quick.
Would also like to know what JoJo thinks with your particular interest in cockapoo colours!
Helen 
x

Billy 1 week old - dark chocolate / white bib:









Billy 5 weeks old - still dark chocolate / darker head & feet:









Billy 8 weeks old - first day home, still very dark colour:









11 weeks old - the dark looks black on ears, feet and face. The chocolate is starting to lighten underneath:









14 weeks old and Billy has some golden hair and choccie hair underneath most of his body:









And finally - are your ears going ginger Billy?









Wonder what he will be like?!
x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous and what an interesting coat! Even in the first picture you can see the lighter hair! Beautiful boy!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, Billy is so cute his coat is lovely. It's amazing how quickly they grow isn't it? Or Scarey which ever way you look at it.

We've had Archie home nearly 2 weeks and he is nearly double the size he was. I have also been looking at his coat and thinking it is getting lighter and lighter daily. His face is a completely different colour to what it was 2 weeks ago. (note to self, put some pics up!!) Can't wait to see how he turns out.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow Helen .. Billy is gorgeous ... I would love to include Billy in a feature I am currently working on for My Dogs Life .. along with these pics if poss, if Billy wouldn't mind of course  If you could contact me via the blog I would be so happy to include Billy ... 

Anyway the colour ... well choc with highlights at the moment but he could fade futher ... I am interested in this little guy .. guess you knew that I would be  please keep us updated on any further changes  

What colour were his parents? and grandparents if you know?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi JoJo - yes i had a feeling you might be a bit interested in Billy!

I will email you via your website and seem to have amassed hundreds of pics over the last 7 weeks(is that all it is!) so can send some more if you want, will try and get some close up's too.

I think Billy would love to 'feature' in anything - he really is the most lovely natured pup. His mother was a show cocker black / white with ticking (or maybe roan) and his father was a red/apricot toy poodle (with the white bib), we met both of them. The other pups in the litter were black, chocolate and apricot.

It's so exciting to see his colour changing!
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Billy is gorgeous .. be very proud  

Oh I am excited .. I love changing cockapoo coats ...


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Billy is gorgeous .. be very proud
> 
> Oh I am excited .. I love changing cockapoo coats ...


We are very proud - everyone who meets him falls in love, he is a great cockapoo advert!
x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Billy is beautiful ... what an unusual combination of colours


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww he is adorable- looking forward to seeing how his coat develops.


----------

